

Everything I Ever Needed to Know About SysAdmin, I Learned from Superman - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/298387-everything-i-needed-to-know-about-being-a-system-admin-i-learned-from-superman-

======
markbnine
I like this, but perhaps not for the reasons the author hopes. Associating
oneself with Superman is a common form of narcissism. Perfect for some
sysadmins.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman_complex>

